# 2007 23Rs



## Erik (Dec 24, 2006)

I have a 23RS and am asking $13,000. I am currently in Central Florida (lakeland area). Moving to Michigan and sorry to say had to trade in the 2wd truck so the outback is out. Had many great times in the outback and it will be missed.

Erik


----------

